# Ze bacon tree



## 89281 (May 18, 2005)

With apologies to French readers 

Two legionnaires were walking through the desert desperate for food and drink when suddenly Henri exclaims "Look. It ees a bacon tree". 
"You French fool" says Pierre "Zare ees no such thing as zis bacon tree" 
"But look" insists Henri pointing to the distance. 
"Zoot alors" says Pierre "you are right, it ees a bacon tree" 
So off they scramble over the dunes when suddenly shots start to ring out all around. Hand grenades fly over their heads as they look around for cover. Finally hiding behind a rock, Pierre is able to speak. "Ah no, it was not a bacon tree. It was a ham bush"


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brill!


----------

